# خدمات المنتدى > منتدى المواضيع المكررة والمحذوفة >  >  هل تتزوج مجامله لاهلك..

## الرشيدان

*هل تتزوج مجامله لاهلك* 

[SIZE=×6]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


زمن
اجبار الابناء و البنات على الزواج من شخص لا يتقبله ,, ,, تتقبله

الكثير من الشباب والفتيات تم اجبارهم
على الزواج لعدة اسباب ان كانت مجامله لوالديه او اقاربه او...
وكان نهايتها الفشل

هل تقبل الزواج عن طريق اجبار او مجاملاً لأهلك 
حتى وان كان الشريك دون مستوى احلامك؟؟
ام انك ترفض ان تكون ضحيه لهذه المجاملات؟؟



تحياتـــي
[/SIZE]

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

الرشيدان 
كون الموضوع منقول من منتديات اخرى 
ومن شروط منتدى النقاش ان يكون الموضوع مصاغ من الكاتب نفسه 
لذلك وجب نقله للمحذوفات 
وبانتظار ابداع قلمك

----------

